# John Deere 3040? Any good?



## D&D Ranch (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey guys! I’m looking at tractor from a guy who has an old JD 3040 4WD with a front loader. I just wanted to know if anyone out there has any comments or additional info on these. Are they non U.S. models? Any common issues I should be on the lookout for? I realize it’s a 30+ yr old machine, but just wanted some info.
Thanks guys!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe they are built in Germany.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello D&D Ranch, welcome to the forum.

Attached below is the tractordata sheet for the 3040. Made in Germany. 
https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/8/0/1806-john-deere-3040.html

The 3040 tractor was built between 1980 and 1987. Probably a very good tractor. But, it's a 35-40 year old tractor so you can expect just about anything. Search the internet for discussions of problems.


----------

